# What do you use for roads in your N scale layout?



## JeffHurl (Apr 22, 2021)

I have been considering the use of 2" gaffers tape for roadways. It is cloth based with a black matte finish, and 2" at scale equals 26.7 feet... the perfect width for a 2-lane road. 

You can get a 30 yard roll of it for less than $10

I've seen where people cut strips from left over roof shingles for roads, but that seems like awfully thick material for N scale use.


----------



## 498cm3 (Jul 30, 2021)

Have you seen the peel & stick photo type? I have not, just got a flyer the other day for some.

Probably doesn't apply to your question, but gravel roads I made with leftover tile grout with a little static grass round the edges.

Sent from my moto e6 using Tapatalk


----------



## GNfan (Jun 3, 2016)

I've got a roll of 2" wide black non-slip tape I'm going to pass off as asphalt. I got it at Lowes


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

I use 400-600 grit wet/dry automotive sandpaper for roads in HO. You could use 800 grit and I think that would look good too for N.


----------



## JeffHurl (Apr 22, 2021)

GNfan said:


> I've got a roll of 2" wide black non-slip tape I'm going to pass off as asphalt. I got it at Lowes


I just ordered a 30-yard roll of 2" gaffer's tape from Amazon... should be here tomorrow. It's been a while since I had any gaffers tape. If I remember correctly, it's really good tape, so even if it fails for a road surface, I'll find a use for it in the shop.


----------



## JeffHurl (Apr 22, 2021)

MichaelE said:


> I use 400-600 grit wet/dry automotive sandpaper for roads in HO. You could use 800 grit and I think that would look good too for N.


That does look good!


----------



## kilowatt62 (Aug 18, 2019)

I use gaff tape daily in my profession. I can tell you tell you that, the $10 per roll vs $16 per roll boils down to how well it actually sticks, or not. Just my 2cent comment. 
If, you end up with issues, I think some good ole, brush on, contact cement will cure it. 👍🏻🍺


----------



## Mixed Freight (Aug 31, 2019)

For N-scale, virtually anything will work for paved roads, in my opinion. Just be sure it's stuck down good, then paint it and weather it properly. If the material is too thick (i.e., roofing shingles,, corrugated cardboard, etc.), just build up the "ground" on either side with light-weight spackling compound. Paint and scenic the shoulders as required.

For gravel roads, fine-sanded tile grout works pretty good. I even thin it down a little with water, to help it spread smoother. Use a color that's close to gravel roads in the area you are modeling. You can paint and weather it with washes, too For gosh sakes, DON'T use fine ballast for gravel roads! Scrutiny through a camera lens will reveal it to more closely resemble a plowed field with extra-large chunks of dirt clods!


----------



## Bluwtr (Feb 28, 2021)

I've not laid it yet, but when we began this journey back in December, my wife ordered a bunch of different items, one of which was/is "foam" road material. It is adhesive backed and VERY thin. It has a slight "shine" to it that sort of resembles fresh asphalt. It also comes with side and centerline stripping. It is thin and flexible enough that it can manipulated (or so it seems) to form curves. Here is a pic of it with my Animal House death mobile. It is in N-scale. I just hope it will stay down. I will probably test it and see how well it sticks and I may have to use a secondary adhesive.


----------



## Steve Rothstein (Jan 1, 2021)

Bluwtr said:


> I've not laid it yet, but when we began this journey back in December, my wife ordered a bunch of different items, one of which was/is "foam" road material. It is adhesive backed and VERY thin. It has a slight "shine" to it that sort of resembles fresh asphalt. It also comes with side and centerline stripping. It is thin and flexible enough that it can manipulated (or so it seems) to form curves. Here is a pic of it with my Animal House death mobile. It is in N-scale. I just hope it will stay down. I will probably test it and see how well it sticks and I may have to use a secondary adhesive.


If that is the same as the Busch tape like this:








Flexible Self Adhesive Paved Roadway -- 1-1/2 x 79-1/4" 40mm x 2m


No additional information is available at this time.




www.walthers.com




I have used it and it stays down well.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

You won't have any trouble with it sticking. You won't get a second chance to position this correctly so be very careful with the initial positioning.


----------



## JeffHurl (Apr 22, 2021)

Yeah, I have seen that pre-made stuff at a LHS and a show I went to. It looks like a great project, but at about $4.50 per meter, it would cost me a couple hundred dollars to have enough for my layout. So, I think I'm going to try the gaffer's tape. I will need to debate with myself if I should try to apply the lane markers or not.


----------



## Wooky_Choo_Bacca (Nov 13, 2020)

Bluwtr said:


> It is in N-scale. I just hope it will stay down. I will probably test it and see how well it sticks and I may have to use a secondary adhesive.
> View attachment 566272


Yeah, this is what I've been using as well, the only "drawback" is that it looks like brand new paving and I'm not that good at weathering. To "cover" the joints of one section or intersections I got a bottle of acrylic paint in "Pavement" color and lightened it a bit and found it's better to paint the area where the joints will be and let it dry completely



Steve Rothstein said:


> If that is the same as the Busch tape like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes it does, I couldn't remember the name of, Busch



MichaelE said:


> You won't have any trouble with it sticking. You won't get a second chance to position this correctly so be very careful with the initial positioning.


If you are QUICK you can pull it back up to reposition it but once you press it down it's there to stay


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Just a reminder that in the real world, black roads (asphalt) don’t stay black for very long….they tend to turn to grey as the sun beats down on them…..


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

JeffHurl said:


> I will need to debate with myself if I should try to apply the lane markers or not.


if you will ever have self driving cars on your layout, you will need the lane markers….😂


----------



## JeffHurl (Apr 22, 2021)

Good point, Haha!


----------



## Wooky_Choo_Bacca (Nov 13, 2020)

Old_Hobo said:


> if you will ever have self driving cars on your layout, you will need the lane markers….😂


Will those have accidents too ?? LOL


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Wooky_Choo_Bacca said:


> Yeah, this is what I've been using as well, the only "drawback" is that it looks like brand new paving and I'm not that good at weathering. To "cover" the joints of one section or intersections I got a bottle of acrylic paint in "Pavement" color and lightened it a bit and found it's better to paint the area where the joints will be and let it dry completely
> 
> 
> Yes it does, I couldn't remember the name of, Busch
> ...


Yes, forever without some naphtha and a putty knife.


----------

